# J’ai revendu l’Iphone XS MAX !



## mobile83 (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous

Je vous écris pour vous faire partager ma déception concernant l’iPhone XS MAX acheté vendredi et déjà revendu (échangé)

Il faut savoir que j’avais un iPhone X qui me convenait parfaitement mais que j’ai revendu en août pour m’acheter le prochain en pensant qu’il y aurait plus de changement que la taille d’écran. 

J’ai également un iPad Pro 10.5 qui me donne entière satisfaction pour le contenu multimédia et la lecture. 

J’ai donc précommandé le Max car j’ai déjà eu un 8 Plus et en taille ça allait ... donc je me suis dit ça devra aller cette fois aussi...

En fait il ne me convient pas du tout !

Je suis sportif, je cours, fais de la muscu, marche rapide, ballade en forêt etc 

Je ne suis pas un gros consommateur de multimédia sur mon téléphone comme certains ados, je ne joue pas et je regarde quelques vidéos YouTube Facebook etc mais la plus grande partie multimédia se fait sur mon iPad Pro qui a un son extraordinaire pour ça

J’écoute de la musique avec mon téléphone, lit beaucoup d’articles en public ... et c’est là que ça coince... en PUBLIC !

J’aime, pendant ma pause, me caler dans un bar siroter un coca et lire du contenu multimédia. 

J’aime aller au ciné et répondre à quelques sms de groupe et regarder quelques photos ( pendant les pubs et en baissant la luminosité bien sur  )

J’aime porter un jean et avoir mon téléphone dans la poche sans que ça fasse gros et que ça casse la ligne. 

Et avec ce XMAX ce n’est pas possible, son plus gros problème c’est ... LA CONFIDENTIALITÉ !!

Et oui ! L’écran est tellement grand que tout le monde voit ce que vous faites avec. Au cinéma, les deux rang derrière verront tout .
Assis à une terasse  on verra tout ce que vous faites  car l’écran est tellement grand que ça attire le regard et on voit sur quelle appli vous êtes et ce que vous êtes en train de faire. 

Et j’arrivais des fois à me sentir gêner car je ne pouvais pas faire quelque chose discrètement comme regarder des photos, aller sur Facebook etc sans sentir que des gens pouvait regarder ce que je faisais (paranoïa si vous voulez) 

Je ne regarde aucun contenu choc hein, mais regarder les photos privées avec la famille, regarder des photos de la nana sur Facebook ou aller sur Twitter sont pour moi des choses confidentielles 

Et je me suis rendu compte que ça en devenait même gênant. 

L’écran est immense ... sincèrement tout un 8Plus en écran c’est trop pour moi, pour mon utilisation et je n’y avait pas pensé avant l’achat .. forcément j’ai fait l ultra geek passionné d’Apple qui voulait la
Nouveauté 

Si j’avais pas eu d’iPad/ordi a la limite et encore ...

J’écris ce sujet pour faire prendre conscience à ceux qui hésitent que c’est vraiment un écran énorme, que tout le monde verra ce que vous faites avec. Que la discrétion en public n’existera plus. 

Au boulot, un collègue voulait le X Max et je lui ai donc dit: achète un xs normal et je te l’échange contre le mien qui a trois jours. 

Il m’a dit ok et me voila avec un XS normal (qui est pareil que le x pour moi)

Ce téléphone est un pur bonheur.. autant par la taille que par sa qualité. 

Ils ont fait une merveille avec le X et voilà la continuité de l’excellence. 

Discret, sobre, classe, peu encombrant et une qualité intrinsèque exceptionnelle. 

Avant d’acheter un XMAX tête baissée, je vous conseils d’aller l’essayer car avec une coque ça grossi encore plus l’appareil. 

Je trouve que l’objet perd de sa superbe dans une taille aussi grande

Ça se veut un mini iPad mais je sais maintenant que ce qui me convient le mieux c’est un iPad Pro pour le contenu avec la qualité de l’écran et le son qui sont exceptionnels et un iPhone dans une taille convenable pour faire le reste

Première fois ou j’ai été gêné d’utiliser un iPhone car je trouvais l’écran trop grand et peu confidentiel 

Guillaume


----------



## bidikman (26 Septembre 2018)

Mouais bon chacun son tripe… personnellement ce que je fais sur mon iPhone ne regarde que moi et je ne me préoccupe pas des autres je ne vais pas me cacher pour les autres et de plus me gâché la vie pour les autres non plus hein, puis les poches bonnes ça aussi perso ça ne me dérange pas non plus.

 Je pense que chacun y trouvera son intérêt ou pas sur chaque catégorie d’appareille mais perso le xs max je l’ai eu en main et je compte le re commander et le conseiller autour de moi


----------



## octopus34 (26 Septembre 2018)

@mobile83,
Merci pour le partage de ton expérience. J’hésitais un peu à acheter le XS Max pour remplacer mon X et mon iPad mini. Je pensais faire d’une pierre deux coups. Et à te lire je revois mon idée et je vais certainement garder mon X. Du coup j’attends les nouveaux iPad pour peut être investir. Et le X durera encore un an ou deux.


----------



## Alino06 (27 Septembre 2018)

Après quelle idée d'acheter un scooter pour lire du contenu multimédia aussi, tu m'étonnes que c'est trop gros


----------

